

Ask HN: How do you relax (your mind and your body)? - scrrr

Dear HN-users, especially the obsessed workaholics here: Do you have any good recommendations on how to relax?<p>I am a software developer that also does some product and marketing work, and I often work 7 days a week up to 16 hours a day. Recently I've been suffering severe muscle tensions (mostly neck) that prevent me from doing my job for clients and working on my own projects (symptoms include pain, nausea and dizziness - all doctors told me I'm perfectly healthy btw.). My problem seems to be that I can't relax. Well, my body can't anyway. I've started getting therapeutic massages, tried different chairs, pillows, took a week off with my girlfriend at a lake etc. but these things, if at all, only seem to help temporarily. I mostly enjoy my work, so I don't think its some sort of burn-out problem (but I suppose I might be wrong..?).<p>I'm hoping to uncover some good, perhaps a little unconventional, recommendation here. Perhaps there's even food that might help? Or DIY-acupuncture? Who knows..
======
zvrba
Work less. Take yoga or martial arts classes. Work less and do something with
your friends. Work less. Take a short walk and stretch often while working.
Did I mention you should work less?

------
nudge
Work less. '7 days a week up to 16 hours a day'? There's no way you're going
to be able to relax working those kind of hours. How could you? Do you think
that should be possible?

You need to seriously cut down the amount of time you permit yourself to work
(probably taking advantage of parkinson's law -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinsons_Law>).

The only thing that's going to allow you to relax is making time to relax.

------
noodle
take up a hobby and schedule time to participate in this hobby. something
physical is best, as is usually something competitive.

------
Ernestas
I use pomodoro technique. On the 5 min breaks I do eye exercises, stretching
exercises, sometimes even 5 min nap.

~~~
scrrr
Hm.. thanks. I think I'll try that.

